# Another music video we filmed in - an exciting adventure



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that was lovely. really lovely.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks.  

Oops, the video is temporarily down, but it will be back soon!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

subbing for when it comes back up


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

The video has been updated and can be viewed again!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its beautiful - I wish they'd do a version in English, I'd love to know the lyrics


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I could translate them for you tomorrow - as the group deals strictly with traditional music, I doubt they are going to make an English version. Some expressions are impossible to really translate in a way they'd still carry the feel of our mythology.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That video gave me the tinglies! What a beautiful composition, love their music and how they used slow motion.

Snickers was awesome!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, beautiful, serene, and snickers is awesome.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, all. 

Here's the translation, also tried to explain some of the more ambiguous symbols:

How smooth, how smooth is the slow-worm, 
Crawling into the stables.
May gods give my horse a back
As smooth as the slow-worm!

I threw a golden pea
Over a silver rack, 
So that not even drops of water
Would stay on my horse.*1

Stinging nettles grow at the back of my barn, 
Each morning the Mother of Grudge*2
Goes by sniffling and snuffing.*3

The raven is my horse, 
My whip was plaited by adders, 
We rode a hundred miles a day, 
As fast as if we were flying.

The Black Mother*4 was cutting sticks
On the side of a great road*5.
Oh Mother, cut spurce trees and pines, 
But don't touch my soul!

Others are fleeing the dark, 
But it cannot touch me, 
I can ride through the night, 
Striking fire from stones.


*1 Symbolically describing a very smooth, healthy horse.
*2 An ancient, minor Latvian deity who represents anything and anyone that might hold a grudge against a person or be envious of the good things in his life. 
*3 Also meaning - not being able to pass the nettles, to come inside.
*4 Death.
*5 Life, mythical/shamanic journey.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Where can I find more from them?? I tried poking around the internet but couldn't find any other songs. Do they have an album for sale anywhere?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

No, they don't have an album yet, I think, but I believe you should be able to listen to their songs for free here - they're in the player on the right side of the page - http://www.draugiem.lv/music/10016847/ . They mostly participate in folklore festivals, live shows, pagan events, including weddings, initiations, and such in Latvia and the Baltic states.


----------

